# GUI für eine Datenbank



## Melfis (19. Feb 2007)

Hallo liebe Forumnutzer,

Ich habe eine GUI erstellt die eine datenbank lädt,
jetzt steh ich aber vor einem Problem...

Ich Möchte meine Datenbank grafisch ausgeben, wie z.B. in Excel.

Gibt es eine vorgefertigte classe die einem sowas bietet oder muss ich das alles manuell erstellen?  ???:L 

Danke für die kommende Hilfe

MFG Melfis


----------



## homer65 (19. Feb 2007)

Gibt es: JTable. Das ist eine Swing Klasse.


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Feb 2007)

In der FAQ findest du ein kleines Meisterwerk zur JTable von Beni und Roar.


----------

